# Comparing Clemson soil test to Mysoil



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

I got both reports back and they are very similar, as expected. The recommendations are not. Personally I'll stick with clemsons recommendations but I thought this would be an interesting comparison.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

@LittleBearBermuda thanks for sharing! I am planning to use Clemson for their soil test this year (I used UGA and it was very basic). Did you just use their standard test and does this include CEC? I was thinking about adding the Organic Matter% but wasn't sure if this was worth it.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

@Jagermeister did you try any of UGA's other tests or are you referring to their standard test being basic? Reason I mention is because I just received UGA results from half my yard (waiting on OM% results) and they were SUPER helpful/quick when asking questions to [email protected] (they worked on adding some tests to the standard kit I had purchased at a retailer). All the tests and fees are here https://aesl.ces.uga.edu/FeeSchedule/.

Nothing against Clemson (I'm an alum), but thought I'd mention. I debated on sending mine off to other labs elsewhere that I've read good things about, but figured UGA would have the best database of results/knowledge from similar soil.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

@Jeep4life Yes, just the basic soil test. CEC wasn't included in the test and I also felt the recommendations were pretty generic. The basic Clemson one seemed more comprehensive.


----------



## SPFriz (Oct 17, 2020)

For another comparison, this is the basic Landscape and Vegetable Garden Test UF offers. They offer quite a few others but this one is good enough for me. About a week turn time to get results emailed after mailing them in. The local extension also called up to ensure I understood the results. Not necessary but it made a good impression.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Jagermeister said:


> @Jeep4life Yes, just the basic soil test. CEC wasn't included in the test and I also felt the recommendations were pretty generic. The basic Clemson one seemed more comprehensive.


Thanks for the heads up - I may try Clemson's test next year as well. The recommendations i've received from UGA appear pretty close to what Clemson suggests, but you're right on Clemson's basic test offering more.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Jagermeister said:


> @LittleBearBermuda thanks for sharing! I am planning to use Clemson for their soil test this year (I used UGA and it was very basic). Did you just use their standard test and does this include CEC? I was thinking about adding the Organic Matter% but wasn't sure if this was worth it.


I used clemsons standard test. And yes it includes CEC. I also thought about adding the organic matter but did not end up requesting it.


----------

